# Second Piece Completed



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, I tried to make some pens today but I can't fiure out how to operate all the stuff I bought... I'll have to wait until somebody shows me a little something :spineyes:

After failing to do a pen I thought I would break out another piece of that Mesquite Jim gave me. This is not exactly waht I planed to make but because of the piece of wood I had and the face plate this is the best I could do. Wife says it would make a nice candle holder.

Went back to Rockler today and spent a bunch of money!!! Bought the Jet 14" bandsaw with the closed stand, they were out of the rizers for this saw so I ordered the 6" rizer kit as well.

Anyway, here is a picture of the piece I made today and also a picture of it with the one I made the other day.




























Here is me...hard at it 
Ya'll go ahead and laugh but I don't like all that dust in my lungs


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

Ain't nobody gonna laugh...I went to a dust mask similiar to the one your wearing. I use to wear the cheapies, but not any more...Vic


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Way to go with the second bowl. Looks nice. And I'm with Vic, nobody is gonna laugh at the respirator. I'll probably be wearing one when I start making chips. 
I was doing some sanding today with my RAS. It has the filter attached but I decided I'd breathed enough sanding dust so I rig up an attachment for my shop vac....what a difference! I'll be using that rigged up attachment from here on.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Been wearing one ever since I had my run in with that cocolobo.....yuck, I can still taste it just by thinking of it....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Love Mesquite. It is a great looking wood and perfect for turning. Makes great looking turnings such as what you did. I wish we had some here locally for easy access to this great looking wood. I have one lidded box with Mesquite and had promises of getting more, but broken promises fell through. Keep it up and congrats on the bandsaw.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Good job,,,,,

One other thing I learned is to protect the top of the noggin,can you imagine a piece of flying wood ricocheting off the top of your head,it would really do some damage to one as shiny as yours . 

dick


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

dicklaxt said:


> Good job,,,,,
> 
> One other thing I learned is to protect the top of the noggin,can you imagine a piece of flying wood ricocheting off the top of your head,it would really do some damage to one as shiny as yours .
> 
> dick


LOL Dick. I told my wife as accident prone as I am I should be doing this turning with a motorcycle helmet on 

I'll be out a little bit west of Austin on Tuesday, anybody know where I can pick up some nice wood out that way?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

A new lathe and bandsaw! I'm going to buy some JET stock next week if this keeps going. Someone is HOOKED bigtime!! Anyone notice Trodery didn't show a picture of that clean shop??? LOL...
Those mesquite pieces look great-keep up the good work. jim


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Here is the piece I made today with the assistance of Mr Bill. I really like it! Also, here is the picture of the shop after Bill left....and the bad thing is I am too dang tired to clean it tonight.

*THANKS BILL! I APPRECIATE YOU!!!*​


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Trodery,

WOW , I thought I would never see the shop that dirty!! Oh, by the way all I need is one more piece to complete a 4 piece set for my wenier dogs. keep up the good work.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Any bowl I ever make will be for a real dog to drink out of, not an ankle biter 

My shop almost looks as bad as your garage did during the summer.



Angler 1 said:


> Trodery,
> 
> WOW , I thought I would never see the shop that dirty!! Oh, by the way all I need is one more piece to complete a 4 piece set for my wenier dogs. keep up the good work.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Awh, come on. they only bite bald headed people



trodery said:


> Any bowl I ever make will be for a real dog to drink out of, not an ankle biter
> 
> My shop almost looks as bad as your garage did during the summer.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Love your bowl. You did a great job. Now keep em comming. Send the pics. Looks like your training really paid off. Congrats.


----------

